# Espresso & hand grinders?



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking to buy a grinder, but there seem to be conflicting opinions on whether hand grinders, like the Hario Skerton for example, are up to the job of producing finer espresso grinds?

At home I have a french press, moka pot (tended to use that for a base for milky coffees, not so keen for "espresso" type shots, "mothballed" for now) and a MyPressi Twist (has both a basket for espresso grinds & a pressurised basket for pre-ground/coarser grinds). So, I guess I could live without very fine grinds for now, but "you never know" come the future, plus the fact I only tend to just make a shot for myself at home on weekdays, an electric grinder might be overkill? A good handgrinder might never outlive its usefulness?

Anyhoo, don't really have the budget for a quality electric grinder at the mo' (if that kind of money fell in my lap tomorrow, it would only go on a transformer set for my stereo amp project that has been gathering dust since just before Xmas - seems only fair to let you know that before the Vario & Mazzer suggestions flood in







)

Budget is really ~£100-ish.

Thanks for any advice, Mark.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Porlex grinders are highly rated and only cost £30.

Should suit your purpose buy here.

Also as a decent alternative to moka pot, try an aeropress buy here which combines immension principles (french press) with cleaner cup filter principles (uses paper or metal filters).

Buy both together for £50 and you'll be walking down the right road, buy both here.

If you could stretch a bit more consider a second hand Gaggia Classic espresso machine for around £100 to astronomically change your coffee drinking world (but be prepared for additional costs for accessories).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Fatboyslim,

I get to "drive" my parents' Gaggia Classic at the odd weekend  Well... there has to be some reward for being made to sit through "Strictly-come-xfactor's-got-talent-on-ice" doesn't there?

I had perused the Porlex (that's great if it will grind fine enough for good results with something like the Gaggia)....and have been trying to resist buying the Aeropress for a few weeks....resistance really does appear to be futile after all!

Cheers!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The porlex does go fine enough to make a good espresso in a gaggia though in my experience it depends on the bean.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Grab a Porlex Mini. It's great. Can't distinguish the quality of the grind between that and my commercial grinder.

Much cleaner too, no stale grounds, and less faff.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Yep, I've got the Hario Slim and I've made really good espressos with it before now. At its best it's as good as my Vario or the Ibertal MC2 I had before. Not really sure of any quality differences between Porlex and Hario. I plumped for Hario on the strength of having heard of the manufacturer at the time. The only slight nag I have about it is the static can build up on the finer darker grinds in the all-plastic container, dunno if this would this be better in the Porlex's metal build I'm not sure I've had too much wine to consider the science! I've no problems recommending either though, the Hario on experience and the Porlex on what I've heard.


----------



## Alexandr (Nov 11, 2012)

Please, what setting do you use on Hario Slim for an espresso coffee?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I'm about four clicks off the tightest setting but it will vary according to the coffee and according to your espresso machine. A good starting point is to grind it fine enough that it produces a shot in 20-30 secs then have a play and adjust for taste preferences from there.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

MWJB said:


> Looking to buy a grinder, but there seem to be conflicting opinions on whether hand grinders, like the Hario Skerton for example, are up to the job of producing finer espresso grinds?
> 
> At home I have a french press, moka pot (tended to use that for a base for milky coffees, not so keen for "espresso" type shots, "mothballed" for now) and a MyPressi Twist (has both a basket for espresso grinds & a pressurised basket for pre-ground/coarser grinds). So, I guess I could live without very fine grinds for now, but "you never know" come the future, plus the fact I only tend to just make a shot for myself at home on weekdays, an electric grinder might be overkill? A good handgrinder might never outlive its usefulness?
> 
> ...


You're totally wrong about not being able to afford a reasonable grinder for that amount, I'd bet you could pick up a mazzer mini on the bay for that.

Failing that if they're still doing the iberital mc2 that's not a bad bet either. I can't imagine it woud be easy/practical for press though.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

A Mazzer Mini for £100.... I would love to grab one for that money. I have watched 3 Mini's finish in the past 3 weeks. All of them went for £180+, with Super Jollys going for £250+ at the moment.

I picked up a Hario Slim to grind for French press and I am impressed with it. Playing with the settings I ground at Espresso (3 clicks of tightest) and it pulled a good shot. Then did another one and it was different but OK. Personally not a match for the Vario I have/had at present. Also what a workout to get enough coffee. Certainly builds up the arm muscles.

I think though a decent used Grinder for £100 is possible check the classifieds section here. I recently sold my Rocky for £120 and the chap who bought my old Ascasa machine picked one up here for £80 so there are bargains about. I would maybe try a Porlex/Hario and then keep an eye out for a used Grinder.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

twistywizard said:


> A Mazzer Mini for £100.... I would love to grab one for that money. I have watched 3 Mini's finish in the past 3 weeks. All of them went for £180+, with Super Jollys going for £250+ at the moment.
> 
> I picked up a Hario Slim to grind for French press and I am impressed with it. Playing with the settings I ground at Espresso (3 clicks of tightest) and it pulled a good shot. Then did another one and it was different but OK. Personally not a match for the Vario I have/had at present. Also what a workout to get enough coffee. Certainly builds up the arm muscles.
> 
> I think though a decent used Grinder for £100 is possible check the classifieds section here. I recently sold my Rocky for £120 and the chap who bought my old Ascasa machine picked one up here for £80 so there are bargains about. I would maybe try a Porlex/Hario and then keep an eye out for a used Grinder.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Grinder-Mazzer-Mini-Aut-/110973142142?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item19d683c47e

Super jollys do stick around the £200 mark tbh though.

Think compaks are rebranded as fracinos and those are good too. Then you have the odd mazzer popping up which isn't listed as a mazzer.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COFFEE-GRINDER-COMMERCIAL-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/271099514069?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3f1eca4cd5

Anfim are pretty good too:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Coffee-Grinder-Anfim-Milano-/221153245569?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item337dc2b981


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I had that one on Watch. It had no starting bids but had a BIN price which was used. I believe it was £220 or there abouts. No one got that for £75. On my Ended Items now I have;

Mazzer Mini £217

Mazzer Super Jolly £281.09

Mazzer Super Jolly £220.00

Just making the point as looking for a Mini for £100 unless it was knackered would be pretty fruitless..


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

twistywizard said:


> I had that one on Watch. It had no starting bids but had a BIN price which was used. I believe it was £220 or there abouts. No one got that for £75. On my Ended Items now I have;
> 
> Mazzer Mini £217
> 
> ...


It sold for 75.

I bought my previous mazzer mini for about that a few years back. If there's one on ebay within 2 weeks which has sold for less, I hardly call it fruitless.

There's no way a mini should cost as much as a super jolly. The mini clumps, has fairly poor distribution, smaller burrs, lower output and just generally is nothing like as good as a super jolly.

200ish for a used mini is stupid, considering the number of sj's at that price.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I bought a Royal for £51 ok i have put new bearings in it and had it powder coated Deep violet, but there are some real bargains out there

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7426-Shock-horror-Photos-of-another-Naked-Royal!!/page4


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

RobD said:


> I bought a Royal for £51 ok i have put new bearings in it and had it powder coated Deep violet, but there are some real bargains out there
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7426-Shock-horror-Photos-of-another-Naked-Royal!!/page4


Nice.

Can you find me a robur for around that price though?









I'm on the cambs/essex/suffolk border


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mazzer-coffee-grinder/1003014381 - saw this and thought it might be of interest...


----------

